# Where is BBC News - Sky 503



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have seen another thread about people losing BBC1 at night. I have searched the forum but still cannot find an answer to my question.

I have an 80cm sky dish and have always been able to receive BBC News on Sky 503. With this, by using the red button, I have been able to watch F1, Wimbledon etc. 

This last week I get the message "No satellite signal is being received". This means I cannot get English sports coverage. If this continues it will have a big impact on us next summer for the Olympics (a friend of ours is competing) as well as Wimbledon.

Anyone any idea why this has happened. Is it our system/dish or is this a general problem?


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I do know that there have been a lot of moves vis a vis satellites in September--have you checked the Astra 2d website to see if BBC News has been affected?
I too have a 80 cm dish--just checked 503 and get no signal either- but don't know if that is new as I don't normally watch it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

This probably hasn't got anything to do with your problem but it's worth noting that at the moment you won't pick anything up at about 11.30 in the morning. The outage lasts a few minutes and is caused by the sun being behind the satellite and blasting solar radiation into your dish. Should be gone in a few days and then it'll happen again in March.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

there been quite a change round in the foot print of satellite so may need to look at getting a bigger dish!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Where we live we are not allowed large dishes. 80cm is the largest possible.

We hope to be moving in the not too distant future (when we can sell the house) so maybe we will be somewhere we can watch UK TV.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

You can use the red button on BBC1, on 994/5/6/7 etc.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I have an 80cm dish and my reception is normally fine! I would agree that it's alignment is critical-- but I've had no more problems than anyone else.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

BBC News disappeared on our system (ancient Freesat box + 1.2mtr dish). I was told that they’d changed the frequency. I eventually found it again after wading through 100’s of channels but couldn’t find the red button channel feeds anywhere. 

This is a bit of a worry with the Australian GP (bikes that is, not yer namby pamby four wheeled nancy boys) coming up this weekend although we have Spanish Freeview and all the races will be on there somewhere. 

Actually, if I were honest, I should watch more Spanish telly than I do and this is the perfect time to start I suppose.

One thing that did surprise me though is that wading through over 500 channels I found that god is more popular than sex or shopping on satellite TV and wondered how the religious fundamentalists would explain that one.

Hey ho, funny old world innit



Doggy


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

BBC News, Alba and Parlieamne changed frequencies about 2 weeks ago - part of a channels shuffle around so the BBC could close on of their frequencies and save £20m per year.
They will no longer be available on smaller dishes in Spain.
BBC News moved to one of the weakest frequencies, and in some cases (and areas) even 2.4m dishes will not receive it 24/7.

They have moved frequencies, from their pan european beam to the weaker astra 2d UK beam.
Most satellite footprints cannot be changed when the satellite isin orbit - only a few satellites have a "steerable" beam which moves the reception and thus its footprint. None of the UK TV satellites have the ability to change their footprint.

More details BBC News, Alba and Parliament Red Button frequency changes in September and October

This does mean that if you used the old red button 3001 select method to get the sports streams you are stuck.......as you no longer have access to a BBC channel to launch the red button application.

however, there is a solution.....

How to access the BBC Sports Interactive streams on their new frequency (Sky box ))

You perform a scan of requency 11954h, and add the 4 or 5 channels with numbers as their labels, and those are the sports streams. On some Sky boxes you will also have to change the language setting on the box, otherwise there will be no audio.

For non Sky boxes, just scan frequency 11954H and look for the numericallly labelled channels - those are the sports streams...

This is totally sererate to the biannual solar outage, caused when the sun is directly behind the satellites and its energy swa,mps the satllites, causing loss of the weakest channels for about 15 minutes, at about 1120-1140 for the last week and the next week. There is not a lot you can do about this (even I cannot control the sun!!!)

So there is nothing else you can do to get BBC News on a small dish in Spain.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

sat said:


> BBC News, Alba and Parlieamne changed frequencies about 2 weeks ago - part of a channels shuffle around so the BBC could close on of their frequencies and save £20m per year.
> They will no longer be available on smaller dishes in Spain.
> BBC News moved to one of the weakest frequencies, and in some cases (and areas) even 2.4m dishes will not receive it 24/7.
> 
> ...



I have tried this 11954H but it does not work. I just get "no signal" message. We do not get any BBC channels - that is the problem.

Where we live the number of channels we can receive is very poor. We have never been able to get BBC on our small dish. Several people have tried but without any luck. We can get ITV by using the trick you posted a while back.

I do not like Spanish TV so it looks like we will have to wait until we can move house.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> I have tried this 11954H but it does not work. I just get "no signal" message.



11954 h 24.7 2/3 is the old BBC NEws frequency.
It is also the frequency for most of the BBC radio stations.
So, if you used to be able to receive BBC News, or are currently able to receive BBC radios 1,2,3,4 then you are receiving that frequency and will be able to receive the sports streams.
They are there as I have just put them on another sky box.

Some sky boxes are picky as to how you add channels.
Some may not like services, 4, 4, and you may be able to do it via services, 4, 0, 1, select manual tuning.
Som sky boxes dont like adding other frequencies if the default transponder is anything else other than 11778.



DunWorkin said:


> We do not get any BBC channels - that is the problem.


So, if you used to be able to receive BBC News, or are currently able to receive BBC radios 1,2,3,4 then you are receiving that frequency and will be able to receive the sports streams.
If you cannot receive BBC radios 1,2,3,4 then there is something else wrong with your system affecting recption of those channels, and thats the reason why you cannot add channels from 11954h.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

sat said:


> 11954 h 24.7 2/3 is the old BBC NEws frequency.
> It is also the frequency for most of the BBC radio stations.
> So, if you used to be able to receive BBC News, or are currently able to receive BBC radios 1,2,3,4 then you are receiving that frequency and will be able to receive the sports streams.
> They are there as I have just put them on another sky box.
> ...


We used to get BBC News on 503. We can get BBC radio 1,2,3 & 4 on 0101, 0102, 0103 and 0104.

When I try to change to 11954 h 24.7 2/3 the 11.954, H & 2/3 is ok but I cannot set Symbol Rate (Mbaud) only gives me the options 22.0 or 27.5. I cannot seem to set it to 24.7.

My current settings, to get BBC radio and previously BBC News, are
12.129 V 27.5 2/3


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Sat, you are a star :clap2:

I tried manual tuning several more times and eventually it worked 
(11954 H 27.5 2/3)

I managed to store 'other channels' 6711 to 6715. Using your other fix to get sound we have 5 new channels.

6711 appears to be screen 1 from what was BBC red button sport multiscreen
6715 appears to be the multiscreen showing the others available

Not sure what 6712, 6713 and 6714 are.


When on 6715 can we select one of the other screens shown (2-6). Typing in the number just takes me to a SKY channel


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

We live within 40km of Dunworkin and also cannot get BBC News on our 2.4m dish with a new Hymax Freesat box and new high gain LNB so I guess that is that! BBC1 and BBC Northern Ireland are still working but we cannot get ch5 or the other BBC channels.

A bit of good news is that BBC IPlayer (worldwide) is now available fully legally on the Ipad for £6.97 per month payable either monthly or for the year at a discount. The Ipad connects perfectly to televisions so it is a potential solution, albeit not ideal. I have tested it on my Vodafone 3G home wireless internet at a download speed of between 1 and 5Mb (depending on time of day) and overall it works quite well.

Even with the price of an IPad it still cheaper than a big dish etc. Of course the Ipad is also useful for many other things as well..............


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> Sat, you are a star :clap2:


I know. I cant help it.

The streams are not just sports, but anything the Beeb put on stream - strictly was on there on saturday.



DunWorkin said:


> When on 6715 can we select one of the other screens shown (2-6). Typing in the number just takes me to a SKY channel


no.
on the sports multiscreen menu you cannot press "1" to go to screen one.
That only works if you are int he red button service.
YOu are accessing the channels directly without the red button.
so if you want to change stream, then its services other channels, and select a stream...no other way I'm afraid.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

1.3m dish here in southern Spain and we have had no issues at all with BBC news on 503. Only channel we lost recently was one of the Nat Geographic channels.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it possible to tune in to any Spanish channels with our Sky Plus box?
For what it's worth we've had no problems at all with any BBC channels.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Is it possible to tune in to any Spanish channels with our Sky Plus box?


There are no Spanish TV channels on the UK TV satellites.
So you cannot add any to the sky box.

And you cannot use it to receive the Spanish digital TV channels - as Sky boxes have ANALOGUE tuners inside them.

From middle of July both Nat Geos are on the same frequency - a "norht beam" which can be tricky to receive on some dishes in some areas


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sat said:


> There are no Spanish TV channels on the UK TV satellites.
> So you cannot add any to the sky box.
> 
> And you cannot use it to receive the Spanish digital TV channels - as Sky boxes have ANALOGUE tuners inside them.
> ...


Thanks.  We used to get Spanish channels but lost them about a year ago. Any idea why?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks.  We used to get Spanish channels but lost them about a year ago. Any idea why?


the switch over to digital?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks.  We used to get Spanish channels but lost them about a year ago. Any idea why?


The only Spanish channels on Sky was TVE International.
This left the sky subscription package about a yeara ago
If you mean Sspanish TV channels via your tv aerial, then the old analogue signals were closed down earlier this year. (its alot quicker in SPain and most of europe compared to the UK which is doing DSO region by region! probably where all the euros have gone!!!!!)
you now require a digital terrestrial set top box (or tv with built in digital terrestial receiver) to be able to watch the digital spanish channels.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes we receive around 40 Spanish digital channels via the rooftop aerial, plus our Sky package and UKTV Nova so now we have all the TV we could ever watch, just no time at all to watch any.


----------

